# Carp on PBS



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey guys most of you know me by now and that I just fish for carp etc.
What you may not know is that I done some filming for the TV show "Michigan out of doors" and just wanted to give you a heads up that it will air this Thursday night.
We done the filming down at Ford lake and Im not sure how long its going to be, But I hope you enjoy a different European way of fishing for them.

Kev


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks for heads up, looking forward to watching.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

cool, I'm looking forward to watching


----------



## MikeTightLines (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks- I know I will tune in.


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

I always tune in anyways-Hope you got to fish with Kelly!


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

nice, I have not been out for carp this year yet.


----------



## hank l (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool cant wait to watch. Here theres some monster in that lake!


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll be watching. Love fishing for carp, looking forward to picking up a few pointers from the pro.


----------



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

outdoor junkie said:


> I'll be watching. Love fishing for carp, looking forward to picking up a few pointers from the pro.


 
Never thought as myself as a pro, But thanks, I'm working on a carp guide service which should be up and running soon.
I know there are afew doing this via fly fishing, But I'm unaware of anyone doing this from the shore on none fly tackle.

Ill give away a free guide trip as soon as its setup.


----------



## Ma'kwa (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I will look for it.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

So none the less, Kev a pro... hahaah... i declare a carp war in holland my friend the winner is the new pro


----------



## A Fisherman (Jun 14, 2008)

I looking forward to the segment where you clean and cook your catch


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

What time? I don't watch religiously like I SHOULD!


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Look forward to it. I miss carp fishing. I lived on the Muskegon river all through college at Ferris and we fished for them golden piggies every day. Good luck with the guide service!


----------



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

Dave Ash said:


> So none the less, Kev a pro... hahaah... i declare a carp war in holland my friend the winner is the new pro


Ah my young friend I find your lack of faith disturbing, Don't underestimate the power of the Force. :coolgleam


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

hahah Carp at some point the teacher becomes the student


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

I need to give FOrd Lake a shot one day...


----------



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

Dave Ash said:


> hahah Carp at some point the teacher becomes the student


I think you need alittle reminder of the power I can unleash when called upon 














































Need I go on Mr Ash?.


----------



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

Frogfish101 said:


> I need to give FOrd Lake a shot one day...


 
Ive agood friend of mine who fly fishies for carp.
Heres the link to his site, I think you will like it http://carponthefly.blogspot.com/


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Carpman said:


> I think you need alittle reminder of the power I can unleash when called upon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh Dave.....I love your banter brother! And you two jesting in true star wars fashion, too funny! Who caught more at the last fish in that I missed?


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

That lake is rigged..... It is bias to the east siders. They dare not come to the westside to see how its done.

None the less Kev, you are a great teacher thanks for all the help. 
I have to tell you though the force you feel comming is the new hotness... and well your the old busted


I got out this morning for sheepies and got a nice steelhead


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

...figured I would bump this up to the top one last time for people interested in watching this tonight. I'm still looking forward to tuning into this segment.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm going carp fishing right now - I have the VCR set (yes I still have a vcr) so if it does not work get it up on youtube fore me.


----------



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

Southend517 said:


> I'm going carp fishing right now - I have the VCR set (yes I still have a vcr) so if it does not work get it up on youtube fore me.


 
Rest assure that ill be setting the DVR tonight for this one and ill have it ripped off and on youtube by the morning.
I hope I get more then 2 mins  I will tell you we had lots of high teens and one just under 24lb, I think I got around 9 fish and Jeff the guy fishing with me got around 5 and this was in the 4 hours of filming.

Here's one of the fish landed and returned that they may show.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

flippin' VCR is recording antique's road show not MOoDs


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

seen it, very nice setup I like the alarm and the spot rocket. Power Pro Mafia. To bad Kelly wasn't there. Hope your site doesn't crash from the all the new traffic.
Chad


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice segmant carpman. Very interesting set up you guys use. You guys look serious about your carp'n. Great to see someone showing some respect foe these great fish. I've been fishing for them for years, but nothing like you guys do it. Well done.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, it was a great segment, and you guys got a couple nice plugs for your site, that'll probably get you a good traffic boost.


----------



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

Southend517 said:


> seen it, very nice setup I like the alarm and the spot rocket. Power Pro Mafia. To bad Kelly wasn't there. Hope your site doesn't crash from the all the new traffic.
> Chad


 I just took alook and had over 150 hits from 8.10pm to 11pm  and it keeps going up and up.
I guess there are a lot of closet carpers out there.

Thanks guys, glad you liked the show.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, excellent show. Very interesting and effective rig you've got there. I'll definitely have to incorporate the hair rig setup next time I'm carping.


----------



## HookDUp365 (Nov 27, 2007)

Great show, I watch it every week. I like the long rods for long distance casting and fighting the fish, love the alarm system also, would be good for catfishing. Got it on DVR so I can watch it again.


----------



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

Heres the link to the show on youtube http://youtube.com/watch?v=an4k4OWwlos


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

Carpman said:


> Heres the link to the show on youtube http://youtube.com/watch?v=an4k4OWwlos


Just watched it, as I was tied up when it aired. When's the next outing? I would love to get into some carp!


----------



## junglecat (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice job! Thanks for putting it on You tube I missed the show.
DCP


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Great show, glad I was able to catch it!

You gents are sure hard core carpers! I loved the specialized equipment and gobs of food. Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I watched the show also and enjoyed it. Brought back many memories of when I was a kid catching carp all summer long. When I'm feeling nolstalgic, I try for them with the fly rod now.

Oh, and I never noticed you accent before


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Saw it. Great show.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

I just watched the show Kev, nice job


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey there Carpman good job on the show enjoyed it, I have one question have you ever eatin a carp? I dont care to fish for many fish that I cant eat.. Cya Slick


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Carpman said:


> Ive agood friend of mine who fly fishies for carp.
> Heres the link to his site, I think you will like it http://carponthefly.blogspot.com/


 Yeah, thanks for the link! I've hooked probably 12 this past week, and landed 1. They're a blast on a 5wt!


----------

